# doing a report on how archery advanced



## FirefliteArcher (Aug 31, 2006)

im doing a report in my english class on how archery has advanced over the years and i cant find any websites or other information on this subject and was hopeing that some of u guys that know some of the history behind archery could help me out on getting information


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

our sister site www.archeryhistory.com


----------



## FirefliteArcher (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks i greatly appreciate it i found it alot of help when doing my report


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I really liked this article from the History page of the FITA website, it might give you some ideas for your report...don't forget to reference it in your bibliography, good luck 

www.archery.org/clients/fita/web/pdf.nsf/$All/C39BA94A0F508447C1256EA800377D5F/$File/AncientSport_ModernImage.pdf?OpenElement

just cut n paste this in the address bar of your browser


----------

